# Cancelling a Bank Draft



## CancelMyBankDrt (Jul 23, 2012)

Can somebody cash a bank draft without the actual draft? I have both the actual draft and the carbon copy. 

A guy was going to sell me a car but he's turning out to be very shady and I want to cancel and refund this bank draft (bought earlier today) ASAP. He has not seen the physical draft.

He knows:
- Price on bank draft
- My name and address
- Name on "Pay order to"

He does not know my bank.

I'm on hold waiting for my bank and looking for some reassurance.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

no. Take it back to the bank and cancel it.


----------

